# Long distance shipping



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't know what distance that is, but I shipped my horses twice. Since 22h, once 11h. 22h involved an overnight on the trailer.

I used leather halters with fuzzys for safety and comfort. Leads must allow them to put their heads down to clear their lungs. Or just don't tie them. First trip they had hay nets, second they had hay on the ground. Shippers stopped every few hours to offer water, bit don't be surprised if they don't drink. 

Once they wore full shipping boots, second time they only had bell boots. Bell boots are my minimum. I never wrap for trips that long.


----------



## Mc7859 (Mar 14, 2017)

It's about 900 miles from Jersey to Ocala. Thank you for the tips, I will definitely apply. Do they more room then typical trailer?


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

I second the not wrapping thing. My barn doesn't wrap for long journeys since it just makes the legs get hot and can lead to bandage bows. I give paste electrolytes before my horses go on a long trip but otherwise just hay in a net and the pro should offer them water along the way.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

One of my horses is a giant, so I need bigger trailers anyway. Some people like box stalls for long distance shipping. Mine were in straight load or slant load. Not enough room to turn, but they could shift and rebalance. Overnight their straight stalls got turned to box stalls.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I brought 3 horses from the UK to the US
The shippers insisted on using their own halters because they had their company logo on them 
We had to have all shoes removed
We were told to not use leg bandages, wraps or boots of any kind as they can create a huge problem if they start to slide down the leg or the horse manages to get a leg stuck in one - plus they can over heat the legs
Our horses were all good to travel so I didn't ask about sedating a nervous horse but I think its something they'd not be keen to do so suggest you try to do some trips with him before the big one


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I also agree NOT to wrap the legs for a long trip. 

As long as the shipper offers breaks, food, and water, they will be just fine.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

That ship is one of the busiest and frequently traveled by all the major carriers...the I95 _*is*_ the route of north to south.
Decide what shipping company you are going to use and _*ask them *_their advice for your horse to arrive the most comfortable and least stressed as possible.
Ask how often the horses are offered water or is it always available same as hay.
How often they stop to rest the driving crew and horses and where they stop and if horses are unloaded to a barn and stalls to rest...
Depending upon your choice of straight stall or box might affect ship dates and time on the road and definitely does affect cost.
A health certificate and current coggins is needed by law. 
You may also want to vaccinate a few weeks ahead of shipping date for what is prevalent in Florida for nuisance issues that will not be a issue in NJ. There are differences in "extra" vaccinations to best protect your horse during travel and once they get "home".
Those handling your horse are professionals and what is "nervous" to you may be a nothing to them or to your horse when those handling the animal don't promote attitude. These grooms are accustomed to dealing with all temperaments of horses....
If there truly is an issue then your vet will need to prescribe for the trip something the grooms are permitted to administer safely.
Not a dig, but sometimes we are our worst enemy in situations, reading and playing into them and making more of something than it is..._sure was and still can be true for me._:redface:

Now, as for what to do during the actual ship....
Some will wrap some will not, some want a standing stall some want a box...
Depending upon length of time from p/u to delivery point... about a 15 hour haul if non-stop with a car....expect it to be longer by horse transport carrier.
Commercial shippers usually have a groom{s} in the trailer with the horses transported to assist and keep them happy. 
They watch for problems, offer water and hay as needed.
Those shippers also have their own barn stop-over points...they do not stop roadside normally very often.
Riding on those tractor-trailer rigs the trailer has air-ride suspension and if they don't I would _not_ use them, period.
Air ride suspension alleviates a lot of road wear and tiredness from the horses legs, but they still need down time to rest with no movement...hence the barn stop over.
Depending upon the route and p/u locations filling the trailer and d/o locations while en-route will determine how many days and where the horse will actually travel through till he gets home to you.
I would guess it could be as few as 2 - 3 days and as much as 8 days on the road.
Use a reputable company, ask for references and look for blogs and reviews of who ever you are considering.
Remember no company, and _I mean no company_ has a spotless record since pleasing everyone is near impossible. Read those reviews and read what people complain about...if it is care of the horse, breakdowns and no updates about delays...things to consider.
Remember that depending upon the time of year you plan on doing this journey may also dictate the hours of travel most on the road too.
When brutally hot they travel very early morning and overnight...although A/C is in the trailers it is seldom used. Open windows and door tops for good ventilation brings home very healthy horses. :wink:
Good luck....
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Mc7859 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Mc7859 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you


----------

